# Why is the HK P30 banned in California?



## Gebirgsjäger

Why is the P30 banned in California? The gun is basically identical to the USP/USP compact. Only differences are setup of control levers and grip and balance. 

Don´t get it...you can buy the HK MR556A1 5.56mm rifle in California, but the P30 not!?!


----------



## Shipwreck

Every company must submit guns for testing and pay the state fees to get guns on the "list" in California. I think they have to pay a small fee to KEEP them on the list as well. And, I have been told that ANY change to a gun makes it be required to be resubmitted. 

They may not want to go thru the hassle.


----------



## Couch Potato

It is "banned" because the magazines hold 15 rounds. To sell in CA a model with a 10 round or less magazine would need to be offered. I suggest doing as I did; move to another state.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

That is big BS, couchpotato. My USP compact usually can hold 13 rounds.my friends glock17 can hold 17 rounds. they just sell them here with 10 round magazines. it has nothing to do with possible capacity, only what you actually put in the gun.

nope, I am not moving to another state because of guns. Live right by the beach with the most beautiful california girls around and have 325 days sunshine and warm weather. Not giving that up in exchange of having the possibility to load 3 more rounds in my gun!


----------



## Couch Potato

Yes, as I said they must sell them with 10 round or less magazines. The P30 is not available with a smaller magazine. It certainly could be done, but HK must choose to market it that way.

Did you know that in many other states you can swim in the ocean without a wet suit to keep warm?:mrgreen:

I left in 1995, and I'm so glad I did. Sold my house there, and bought two, twice the size here for the same money. Taxes are much lower, the government is not broke, and the regulatory climate is miles ahead.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Well, Florida would be the only other option for me! But a little too tropical. Hate this huminity in summer. Besides that, I am a passionate surfer. So not too many options for me...


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

well, I am just asking because my friend is interested in getting a HK (is not so happy with his Glock 17) and he was tending towards the P35. But looks like he has to go with a P2000 or USP. Anyway, I love my USP!!


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Ok...I had a talk with one of the sales guys at my local favorite gun shops. He explained it in more detail. One of the safty requirements on this "California list" for new guns is that the gun must be unable to fire a round as long the magazin is removed. That basically disqualifies all new pistols from SigSauer and HK as well the Generation 4 Glocks to make it on the "California list".


----------



## Couch Potato

That would explain why they don't just offer a smaller magazine since it still would not qualify.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

on the other hand.....all guns that were out before that list are fine. They basically grandfathered in. That's why my USP is not a problem at all. That is kinda stupid.....

Works for me, since I would got anyway with a USPc all the time.


----------



## Bigdave24

10 round mags are available for the HK P30. I'm in NY and I have them.


----------



## PM

Isn't it a felony in CA to carry a clip bigger than 10 rounds if it was "listed" as having 10 rounds and wasn't grandfathered?


----------



## LanceORYGUN

Couch Potato said:


> Yes, as I said they must sell them with 10 round or less magazines. The P30 is not available with a smaller magazine. It certainly could be done, but HK must choose to market it that way.


100% not true. The P30 can be ordered from HK with 10 round magazines. That is no problem at all.

All you have to do is to simply visit the P30 product page on HK's website to see the versions of the gun available for sale with 10 round magazines:

Heckler & Koch P30

.


----------



## Chieftain

My P30's are my go to 9mm's these days. I mostly CCW/EDC a 21st Century LtWgt Commander, but no longer use my Hipowers in 9mm. I got 3 P30's and a P30L. They are all LEM's, two of them are V4's, and the L and one P30 ar V1's for competition. I tend to prefer a longer gun for competition when given a choice.

As to Kalifornia, I am from Melbourne, Florida, I married a South Los Angeles girl, (Palo Verde Peninsula). When I got out of the Corps 35 years ago, I refused to live in Kalifornia, Arizona was the compromise. That was 35 years ago, and turned into one of the smartest moves I ever made. The older I get the smarter I feel about that. Getting married, well lets just say I haven't done that as well.

I do wish Arizona didn't have a state income tax like Florida, and having the ocean and the Indian river Lagoon right there was nice. But now that I am a medical train wreck and retired, Arizona is getting even better.

Kalifornia is a nice place to visit, but the Lord knows I wouldn't want to live there, and I am glad I raised my kids here in Arizona.

Good luck.

Fred


----------



## berettatoter

I have no idea. You can order 10 round magazines, as stated earlier, for that gun so I doubt it has anything to do with the capacity of bullets. It certainly has the required safeties, as far as I can tell. California is NOT a gun friendly state and they simply have found some sort of loophole to place the HK in so that it is one more handgun that citizens there will not be able to have. What a stupid set of laws they have there, I feel for ya'.


----------



## high pockets

Shipwreck said:


> Every company must submit guns for testing and pay the state fees to get guns on the "list" in California. I think they have to pay a small fee to KEEP them on the list as well. And, I have been told that ANY change to a gun makes it be required to be resubmitted.
> 
> They may not want to go thru the hassle.


From everything I have read, Shipwreck has pretty much nailed the reason.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

high pockets said:


> From everything I have read, Shipwreck has pretty much nailed the reason.


this is the exact reason.... + 1


----------



## VAMarine

Shipwreck said:


> Every company must submit guns for testing and pay the state fees to get guns on the "list" in California. I think they have to pay a small fee to KEEP them on the list as well. And, I have been told that ANY change to a gun makes it be required to be resubmitted.
> 
> They may not want to go thru the hassle.


From another forum:



HK CS1 said:


> There are no plans to have the P30/HK45 tested in CA knowing that it will not pass.


"CS" designates "Customer Service"


----------



## jyo

OK, I live in Kalifornia and I was able to buy a new P30S from a fellow who had brought into the state as a LE pistol---he was then able to sell it legally and I purchased it. Yes, I did pay a bit more, but don't regret it for a second---one of the very finest 9mm pistols ever!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jyo said:


> OK, I live in Kalifornia and I was able to buy a new P30S from a fellow who had brought into the state as a LE pistol---he was then able to sell it legally and I purchased it. Yes, I did pay a bit more, but don't regret it for a second---one of the very finest 9mm pistols ever!


this is the loop hole, private party transfers of these guns is totally legal


----------



## Doubledowndog

Couch Potato said:


> It is "banned" because the magazines hold 15 rounds. To sell in CA a model with a 10 round or less magazine would need to be offered. I suggest doing as I did; move to another state.


Yep...that's what I did however I'm moving back due to the fact that my son is back from Baghdad and at Camo Pendleton and my daughter is there to. I dont know what to do with what I have that Fagafornia claims illegal now..The last time I was there as I was about to cross into the place I realized that I had s 14 r po under mag in my p30 so I had to find a ups store and mail it to my po box instead of taking a chance..Now that I randomly say this conversation I'm wondering if it's legal if I only have the 10 round mag that came with it. Man Cal used to be a great place but now those jerk offs running the place have completely ruined it. What a bunch of Pussy Natzis ..so stupid..Now only criminals are toting guns around.If you get car jacked I suppose


Gebirgsjäger said:


> Why is the P30 banned in California? The gun is basically identical to the USP/USP compact. Only differences are setup of control levers and grip and balance.
> 
> Don´t get it...you can buy the HK MR556A1 5.56mm rifle in California, but the P30 not!?!


you have to tell the prick...hold on I need to go to the trunk and unlock the box and then unlock the glove box to get my mag then load it up chamber a round and by then you are dead and the puke is driving off in your ride with your gun and you are laying on the side of the road...what a bunch of shit..then to make it worse the cops there choose to forget the oath they swore about domestic and abroad and take peoples shit basically wiping their ass with our rights and amendments. When that shit was going down in I think it was Virginia...I bumped into a Sheriff' at the gun store buying ammo and We started talking about that crap and he said him and his guys will not be enforcing laws that are against our right to bear arms.He assured me that when it comes down to that that we are on the same team...I hope he was serious.


----------



## hassiman

Gebirgsjäger said:


> well, I am just asking because my friend is interested in getting a HK (is not so happy with his Glock 17) and he was tending towards the P35. But looks like he has to go with a P2000 or USP. Anyway, I love my USP!!


I have a USP Compact 40 and a P2000sk 40. I love them both. The P2000 is more refined than the USP…


----------

